# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  My First Reno - Laundry

## Craggles

Hi All 
Have been reading through these forums for a while and thought I would contribute my little piece of work of late and hopefully if anyone has any questions I might be able to help them out like this forum has helped me. 
So this is me and the better halves first house, im 25 and she's 23. It's my intention to work my way through the entire place renovating each room, I've already painted most of it, put in new skirting and changed all the blinds but I thought it was about time I tried something a bit more challenging. 
So before I took the plunge on something like a bathroom I've warmed up on the laundry. 
Work comprised  Removal of old bench, cabinets and sink cabinet, you'll see how crappy it was in the pictures below.Frosting of the sliding door glass, I did this with a vinyl sticker I got from bunnings, reason for this was that with the planned new laundry I wasnt going to be able to fit any kind of window covering in, plus it helps hide the ugly fence on the other side of the door.Move a light switch and power point, both of which were going to be just a little in the way of our new 600 by 600 broom cabinet, while doing this I also put in a power point below bench hieght for the washing machine to plug intoThe taps originally came out of the wall for the sink and because the new laundry is slightly longer (mm's from the sliding door  :Redface: )) the new sink would have been off centre of those taps slightly. The OCD in me wouldnt have allowed that so I chased the pipe out and moved the below bench height and instead had the tap coming up from the bench.After doing that I thought I might as well go all out and also moved the washing machine taps below bench height so I would end up with no cords or hoses coming up through my benchtop at all.Slowly then I installed the cabinets, all are ikea, not the best I know but we're on a budget :POnce it was all in I had to wait for the missus to decide on the splashback, I was considering glass or plexi of some sort but in the end used is as a nice small oppurtunity to have my first crack at tiling as well, so I finished the splashback in white tiles last weekend.
All that is left to go now is to tile the floor which I will be starting preparation for this weekend, at the same time I will be replacing an adjoining toilet for a "nicer looking one" as put by the missus. 
Heres a couple of pics with before and after, some I have done the splashback, some I havent. 
If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask and Ill go into more detail 
All up the final cost (not including tools I bought along the way) was roughly $1500 for everything.

----------


## SlowMick

awesome work on the laundry - plenty of storage and plenty of benchspace - you'll make lots of people jealous.  :2thumbsup:  
one question though - shouldn't the sink be sealed to benchtop?  I bought a stainles sink from ikea and it came with a strip of putty to seal it to the benchtop.  Seriuously sticky stuff.

----------


## Craggles

> awesome work on the laundry - plenty of storage and plenty of benchspace - you'll make lots of people jealous.  
> one question though - shouldn't the sink be sealed to benchtop?  I bought a stainles sink from ikea and it came with a strip of putty to seal it to the benchtop.  Seriuously sticky stuff.

  Hey mate, the sink is sealed to the benchtop, I got the same sticky stuff, it's just not visible, I also siliconed from underneath.

----------


## r3nov8or

That really looks very nice indeed! Do you need to complete the flooring under the cupboards, or is it just that the kick boards are off?

----------


## Craggles

> That really looks very nice indeed! Do you need to complete the flooring under the cupboards, or is it just that the kick boards are off?

  Cheers, I'll be installing kickboard, have them ready to go now, but I'm waiting to install the floor tiling first, will be starting that this weekend.

----------


## Draffa

It's like night and day!  Well done!

----------


## SlowMick

Good work on the sticky stuff bloke. 
each time i look at the first wo photos of your reno it looks like you've added a glass splash back. A tilign job to be proud of.

----------


## Craggles

> Good work on the sticky stuff bloke. 
> each time i look at the first wo photos of your reno it looks like you've added a glass splash back. A tilign job to be proud of.

  Cheers mate, just went and picked the floor tiles, fun times ahead :P 
Went with a 300 by 300 mocha style floor tile, will post results (minus the expletives lol)

----------


## shauck

Nice work. I like the sink especially. When I do our bathroom/laundry, I might use a sink like that. I am tossing up the idea of one sink for bathroom and laundry, to save space.

----------


## Craggles

> Nice work. I like the sink especially. When I do our bathroom/laundry, I might use a sink like that. I am tossing up the idea of one sink for bathroom and laundry, to save space.

  Thanks, I was was a bit skeptical about a white basin in the laundry but the missus wanted it, and who am I to make design decisions... 
The sink was $160 from ikea if your interested, dormj or something like that.

----------


## Black Cat

Will work well if she is a neat freak and does not do her own cloth dying. Me, I would have it stained and manky in weeks. Stainless steel is my friend.

----------


## Gaza

great job, for $1500. 
hope your floor tiling goes well

----------


## shauck

We are both neat freaks. The worst treatment it'll get is the dog getting washed in it.

----------


## Craggles

Im not sure how easy it will stain, its some sort of enamal coated cast iron or something, heavy as hell :P

----------


## Craggles

An update for anyone interested, laundry is now complete, finished floor tiling and installed kick boards yesterday. Just needs a bit more buffing on the tiles (lesson learnt, always get as much grout of tiles when wet :P) 
Tiles were on special, got enough tiles to do the laundry and adjoining toilet for less than $200  :Smilie:

----------


## inferno6688

hey mate,  
that is an awesome looking job. well done. i will be doing the same very soon.  
How did u connect the washing machine waste to the sink under the bench top? any pics?
i am planning on the same sort of set up.

----------


## dfra

Awesome Job. 
I'm planning to rebuild my laundry as well. Where did you get the benchtop from? If you don't mind, can you tell me how much it cost for the benchtop and what color it is?

----------


## Craggles

Hi mate, 
To connect the washing machine to the sink drain I just bought the kit from bunnings, I think they refer to it as a dishwasher u bend or something, essentially its just a u bend with a small inlet just above the bend. 
Can sort a pic for ya tonight.

----------


## inferno6688

sweet. I would have thought the dishwasher bend inlet would be too small. seems alot smaller than the washing machine outlet.

----------


## Craggles

Mine fit on and works fine, the dishwasher outlet hose on mine has a rubber fitting on the end which just slipped on nice and tight over the original dishwasher inlet. 
May be something you need to add to your outlet hose. 
Will organise pics now

----------


## Craggles

Here ya go mate. 
Marvel at my amazing plumbing......  (it doesnt leak and therefore it is amazing), excuse the tiles, still need to finish the toilet :P

----------


## ToneG

Hey Craggles - Great looking job - very jealous. 
Can I ask why you decided to do the floor tiles last, rather than tiling first and then installing cabinets etc.

----------


## wonderplumb

You need a hoseclamp on the waste from the washing machine. 
Your mixer tap is required to have mini cocks so it can be isolated. 
Your washing machine seems to stick out an awful lot from the front of the bench.
Your dishwasher u bend is just an ordinary, everyday adjustable S&P trap.
Other than that, looks good. :Smilie:

----------


## Craggles

> Hey Craggles - Great looking job - very jealous. 
> Can I ask why you decided to do the floor tiles last, rather than tiling first and then installing cabinets etc.

  Cheers for that, I tiled last because im budgo and didnt tile beneath the cabinets, didnt really see the point in putting tiles beneath the cabinets.   

> You need a hoseclamp on the waste from the washing machine.

  lol ease up turbo, I will have a clamp on there eventually, but it's stuck on real tight atm.   

> Your mixer tap is required to have mini cocks so it can be isolated.

  I've got isolating taps on everything, you just cant see them in the picture. And yes you can access them all, you may need to lie sideways in the cabinet but I've turned them all off and on multiple times so they work.   

> Your washing machine seems to stick out an awful lot from the front of the bench.

  Thats just the way things turned out, unfortunately the taps are directly behind the washing machine, in highsight I should have considered moving them back to where the sink taps were and having double adapter taps or something, but as stated in OP, first reno attempt ever, lesson learnt.   

> Your dishwasher u bend is just an ordinary, everyday adjustable S&P trap.

  I didnt think it was anything special, I just remember buying the kit and it saying something about dishwasher inlet.

----------


## wonderplumb

> lol ease up turbo,

  Delightful.
Just outlining a couple of things that could have made your reno much better. 
Mini cocks and machine cocks under the sink so you didn't have to lie in the cupboard sideways or remove the entire machine are much nicer.
You should expect some scrutiny if you're going to display your work to the public.

----------


## inferno6688

thanks for the pic mate. Great help  :Smilie:

----------


## bowseruni

Looks great, 2 questions
where did you get the tap and also the door handles?
thanks

----------


## METRIX

Laundries that use kitchen cabinetry and front loaders are always nicer than the old standalone tub. 
Below is one we did recently for a client, we actually sacrificed 1 meter of room width to give back to the adjoining bathroom, but ended up with a more functional laundry, rather than the wasteland which was originally there.

----------


## plum

I know this is an old thread, but from my point of view, I don't believe that the washing machine connection is legal. 
I have always and I mean always either used the trough bypass connection or a standing waste. 
The nipple on the trap is for a dishwasher and not a washing machine. The diameter of the nipple is smaller than the outlet hose and will lead to stress on the washing machine pump and eventual failure.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Just wondering what you used to do the waterproofing?

----------


## METRIX

I would suggest there was no waterproofing, unless it is see through as I can't see it under the carcasses. 
Also there is no floor waste, which is required in a wet room situation, I believe this can be omitted in a laundry if there is an external door for the water to run out of.
Not sure if a sliding door constitutes this as there is no gaps under the door only weep holes. 
Possibly a plumber could comment on this one for regulations ?.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I would suggest there was no waterproofing, unless it is see through as I can't see it under the carcasses. 
> Also there is no floor waste, which is required in a wet room situation, I believe this can be omitted in a laundry if there is an external door for the water to run out of.
> Not sure if a sliding door constitutes this as there is no gaps under the door only weep holes. 
> Possibly a plumber could comment on this one for regulations ?.

  
The BCA now require the sliding doors in laundries to be sealed across the frame to floor interface.

----------


## plum

[QUOTE=Metrix Building 
Possibly a plumber could comment on this one for regulations ?./QUOTE] 
Water proofing has got nothing to do with plumbing champ.

----------


## METRIX

> Also there is no floor waste, which is required in a wet room situation, I believe this can be omitted in a laundry if there is an external door for the water to run out of.
> Not sure if a sliding door constitutes this as there is no gaps under the door only weep holes. 
> Possibly a plumber could comment on this one for regulations ?.

  No problem plum, I assume a floor waste does have something to do with a Plumber,

----------


## Craggles

I can confirm there is a floor waste drain. It's just in a weird spot underneath the washing machine, tiles drain to it. 
With regards to the waste outlet for the washing machine, the diameter of the inlet on the plumbing is near on identical to the outlet hose of the washing machine. I'll investigate it but there hasnt been an issue yet. 
I bought the tap from Ikea and the handles I got from our local hardware store Bunnings (didnt like any of the ikea ones)

----------

